# Scalibor Collars in Germany



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi all,

We are taking our dog to Europe this summer for the first time. We will probably got to Black Forest area of Germany, but may keep going to Slovenia as we like the lakes there (Bled and Bohinj - as will my Labrador)

We understand the PETS travel scheme and have had the rabies stuff done.

Our vets told us to contact them nearer the time for Scalibor Collar. I understand this kills snadfly and ticks. 
Will we be in a Sandfly area?
Does not Frontline or Stronghold kill ticks?
We do not want to give our dog unnecessary chemicals.


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

Hi - 
Leishmaniasis is a potentially lethal disease and very difficult to treat so you need to take the the advice of your vet seriously. I doubt that Germany would be a problem though the disease is now being seen as far north as the Loire in France so I imagine Slovenia is an at-risk country. I lived in the south of France and it was a big problem there. My dog always wore a collar especially since we did a lot of hiking through the maquis. The flies in question come out mostly after dusk. Leishmaniasis is also a problem for humans, but more rare.
Frontline will not protect against sandflies therefore the collar is absolutely necessary. I certainly didn't want to expose my dog to any unnecessary chemicals, but the disease is very real.
Have a look at the link:
http://www.leishmaniasis.info/

PS
You can use the collar when you need it, then put it in a ziplock bag or the like until the next trip. If left exposed to air, it deteriorates within several months.

Jacquie


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes Frontline does kill fleas and ticks but it works in a different way to the Scalibor collar. Frontline is absorbed into the subcutaneous layer and any flea or tick biting the dog will die.

I believe the Scalibor collar works by giving off strong chemicals to deter sandflies from going near the dog and killing them if they do.

We visited the Portugese Water Dog (wonderful dogs) refuge while in Portugal last year and the warden there puts Scalibor collars on all the dogs there all year round.

Another tip talked about on here recently is to use mosquito nets. The sandflies are most active at dawn and dusk so avoid walking your dog then if you can.


----------

